# Searching for old DCS research article



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a book with that information and those pictures in it. It's called the "Mating Biology of Honey Bees" by both the Koeningers, Jamie Ellis and L J O'Connor. (Wicwas Press) Is there something I can look up in it for you? It's a very interesting book, though because it was, I think, originally in German there appear to be some translation glitches. I think it is also available on Kindle.

Nancy


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've found links to 2 different papers pretty quickly, would either of these be something that you might be thinking of?

Mating behaviour in honey bees...

http://www.agri.ruh.ac.lk/tare/pdf/V_7/AG.7.2.pdf

Drone competition at drone congregation areas...

http://www.apis-mellifera-mellifera.de/downloads/dca---drone-congregation-areas.pdf

OH, and here's a third one...
Extensive population admixture on drone congregation
areas of the giant honeybee, Apis dorsata...

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/15e2/ae813cd5fe7a937ce8bdd4d6215d1bb52c06.pdf

I was too late, I see that Nancy has given you the information you were looking for. Good going Nancy!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Ray, 
I've about worn out the keyboard looking for articles and papers associate with von Frisch, the Koenigers and the Ruttners. concerning their research on DCAs. Thanks for the effort, it is appreciated.

Nancy, 
Excellent! I'm ordering the book. As I remember it was a plethora of information including a DCA characteristic reference to "changes in the horizon" which was further clarified as a notch or gap in the surrounding hills. Time to re-read and glean a little more information.
Thank you for the great recall and identification.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Eikel,

I found the DCA- topographical characteristics/descriptions a little hard to follow. Almost as if there needs to be some work on that. (That was what really interested me, too, as I want to find my local DCAs.) Before you buy the book, if that's what you're really keen to know about, let me pull it out of my bookshelves and see how long that part is. Maybe I could xerox it this week and send that section on to you?

Nancy


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Nancy but I'm buying the book to have for reference anyway. Appreciate the offer though.


----------

